
Tesla's Elon Musk offers to solve power crisis in South Australia - aphextron
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-australia-power-tesla-idUSKBN16H0RL
======
TheSpiceIsLife
I would have thought this would get more traction on HN.

If I'm reading this correctly Musk has committed to fixing an electricity
crisis in South Australia in 100 days or fix it anyway for "free".

~~~
seb1204
Same thought here, the news was submitted 7 times but yours is the only
comment.

I understand that Musk would supply it 'per contract' within 100 days (and
getting paid for it) or for free it it takes Tesla more than 100 days.

What is happening in the Australian energy market is saddening. With a country
with so much Sunshine, land and potential the politicians around Turnbull have
not realised that they should develop a strategy to transition from Coal to
renewables. There are other countries that prove that the renewable energy
industry can generate jobs too.

[http://www.vox.com/energy-and-
environment/2017/2/7/14533618/...](http://www.vox.com/energy-and-
environment/2017/2/7/14533618/solar-jobs-coal)

[http://www.irena.org/DocumentDownloads/Publications/IRENA_RE...](http://www.irena.org/DocumentDownloads/Publications/IRENA_RE_Jobs_Annual_Review_2015.pdf)

